# FreeBSD 10.2 / lagg- and tap-device on a bridge problem



## BeEsDe (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi at all

I have a problem in FreeBSD 10.2-amd64 with lagg(4) and tap(4) device on a bridge.

I have created lagg(4) and bridge(4) in rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_igb0="up"
ifconfig_igb1="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 bridge0 tap0 tap1"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm lagg0 addm tap0 addm tap1 up"

ifconfig_lagg0="inet 192.168.xx.xx/24 laggproto lacp laggport igb0 laggport igb1"
```
Then I become following error on boot:

```
Oct  2 06:09:17 test-fbsd kernel: bridge0: error setting interface capabilities on lagg0
Oct  2 06:09:17 test-fbsd kernel: bridge0: error setting interface capabilities on lagg0
```
If I don't config the bridge in rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_igb0="up"
ifconfig_igb1="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 bridge0 tap0 tap1"
# ifconfig_bridge0="addm lagg0 addm tap0 addm tap1 up"

ifconfig_lagg0="inet 192.168.xx.xx/24 laggproto lacp laggport igb0 laggport igb1"
```
and config the bridge on the console after boot:
`ifconfig bridge0 addm lagg0 addm tap0 addm tap1 up`
then no error are displayed.

Have anyone an idea what I must change in the rc.conf?
Have anyone configured lagg- and tap-devices on a bridge without errors?


----------

